# 2011 301Bq Manufacture Date 6/15/10



## Jonnie (Jul 13, 2010)

We are the proud owners of a new 301BQ as of yesterday. The whole family is excited about the upgrade from the old Motor home.

We picked it up from Lakeshore RV yesterday and what a great experience. They added all the options for us even though it was after hours what great Customer Service. If you are thinking of upgrading your unit think Lakeshore RV. We only had to travel from Holland Michigan so basically they are in our back yard.

I love the layout and can't get over how much room the slide outs produce. The master bedroom is wonderful it is larger than I expected and what a comfortable bed. The kid's bunks seem adequate in length and should last as they get older. The live in area is massive and inviting to guests yet functional and well decorated.

Tow Vehicle well that may leave something to be desired but it pulled down the highway with no issues. Starting and stopping were flawless. The Equalizer I feel was a life saver and the truck would have a hard time handling the trailer without it. After pulling this home I was so glad we went with an all aluminum frame for the weight savings. The next few months may lend itself to some extensive research on eBay and craigslist searching for that perfect ¾ ton Diesel.

This weekend is its first outing and will take place in Traverse City with just the DW and me. It is our 12 anniversary so we decided to do some of the wine tours and just enjoy each others company. The kids are kind of bummed that we get to take it out on its maiden voyage but that is just the way it worked out.

To all of you campers out there I hope to see you enjoying your Outback at a camp ground some day.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome to the 301bq club









Ali


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome....

301BQ is the BEST Outback on the market.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i have to agree....the best floorplan out there......
welcome


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats, we also got ours from Lakeshore Rv, although they were not in our backyard, had our delivered, it was a simple process and we are very pleased, have a great summer!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats!!!! The best Outback Floorplan Ever. Keep an eye out for a used 3/4 Ton Burb that is great for the kids. The Burb is the reason we did not get a 5th wheel.

We had a great experince with Lakeshore all the way from Texas. Our Husky Brute Power Jack failed last week and Lakeshore has already sent us a new one.

Have a great summer Outbacking!!!

KB


----------



## gambn (Jul 20, 2010)

We really love our new 301BQ. Only go short distances because we can't afford the new 3/4 ton truck this year. However, it tows better and we get 5 + miles to the gallon more than our previous light 25 footer.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats on the 301BQ. We picked ours up last month. It tows really nice behind my Silverado 2500 diesel. On the first trip with a mix of Virginia 'mountains' and some flat, got a bit over 12mpg. Love the floorplan.


----------

